# Contract Bridge



## rcleary171 (Mar 3, 2021)

Do we have any Contract Bridge players in the house? I've been studying the game and I've played some rubbers on the computer. But I would like to learn more about the game from people who play it and know what they are doing.


----------



## Jules (Mar 3, 2021)

We play Duplicate.  Do you belong to ACBL?  What a game!  Once you can interact again, join a club and take lessons & more & more lessons.  It never ends.  Once you join ACBL, the yearly fee includes a monthly magazine. 

Do you have a regular partner?  It really does help in the beginning.  Generally I play with my spouse because he won’t play with anyone else.  It’s fine that we don’t do well very often.  It’s a game and I love it.  It really isn’t suggested that you play with your spouse and that’s for a whole lot of good reasons.  Generally we’re pretty laid back, except for those few times I wanted to kill him or vice versa.    (He passed me out in 2 Clubs strong.  A lay down 6N hand)

When in-person bridge ended a year ago, it took me a long time to play online.  Bridge Base Online.  At first I missed the social interaction but that was offset by being able to review every single hand afterwards.

Bridge is a great game & keeps your mind active.  

I don’t play 2/1 and I know that this is now being recommended as the base.  That’s something for you to consider.

It’s a really friendly game until the cards are out.  As one lovely teacher said, “It’s war.”


----------



## Jules (Mar 3, 2021)

Adding, check out Bridge Baron.  You play a flat price.  It’s not perfect.  Nothing can replicate brain cells.  You play South and the computer bids the other hands.


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi Jules,

Thanks for your response - I'm not familiar with all the terms you mentioned but I will look them up. As for a partner my wife has not shown any interest in the game. But that will not deter me. Joining the ACBL sounds like a great idea.

All my life I was under the false impression that Contract Bridge was complicated and difficult to learn. By chance I came upon Goren's Autobridge and Rolomatic Bridge instructors at a second hand store. I learned the basic rules from them and played rubbers using old DOS Bridge games. The key to success appears to be real-time analysis and communication. This is the aspect of the game that fascinates me. I hope you don't mind me asking questions as I get back into the game.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

I do know that @Sunny is an avid Bridge player...


----------

